# Change BOW STRING how often ???



## archerycenter (Feb 5, 2005)

*Changing bow strings*

In my shop we recommend every year or every 3000 shots. That is according to BCY.

If you are interested or in need of changing your strings and cables, may I suggest a custom built, pre-stretched, bow string and cables from Shooters Edge or Twisted Archer. We sell them here on Archer Talk for $50.00 shipped to your door. The quality is as good or better than the other high dollar companies out there for less than 1/2 the price.  

You can sellect colors and either 452X or 8125 material. 8125 is a lighter, faster material, but 452X has proven to be better over a longer period of time.

If you would like a set just PM me and I'll give you some more information.


----------

